# GHRP-6 and CJC-1295



## SoCo4Fun (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll be running a cycle of GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 very soon. I'll update this thread with my thoughts on it. I'll be dosing the GHRP-6 right before bed and right upon waking and the CJC before bed....muaaahaaaa


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

what is it?


----------



## SoCo4Fun (Aug 15, 2008)

CJC-1295 is a growth Hormone Releasing Hormone whereas GHRP-6 is a Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide. They both (via different pathways) stimulate the pituitary gland to secrete more GH. CJC helps increase the trough (amount of available GH) and GHRP helps by increasing the amplitude of your body's natural GH pulses. datbtrue has done some really good write ups on it...Let me see if I can get his permission to repost them over here for you guys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Interesting, i have seen these for sale a lot in the States as its legal to buy them for research purposes:rolleyes:

Please do include your age in this log as it is quite relevant when it comes to gh/gh releasers.


----------



## SoCo4Fun (Aug 15, 2008)

No problem guys. I'll give full stats and all that jazz.


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

i have just started ghrp-6, waiting for muscle-research to get in cjc-1295 soon, want to run that as it looks highly promising


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

I am awaiting delivery of CJC 1295 and GHRP6. I'll be pinning 100mcg CJC and 200mcg GHRP6 pre-bed only. Probably 5 on 2 off cycles.

I'm 53 and will be using it both on cycle and off. Currently doing a cycle of MGF and IGF pre-cycle.


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

PS. can't do PMs as I don't have enough posts yet


----------



## Nowler (Aug 18, 2008)

SoCo4Fun said:


> I'll be running a cycle of GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 very soon. I'll update this thread with my thoughts on it. I'll be dosing the GHRP-6 right before bed and right upon waking and the CJC before bed....muaaahaaaa


Alrite bro,

Are you going to be running the cjc and ghrp-6 on it's own or will you be running it with insulin or a cycle of roids?

I'm over from a differant fourm looking for results on this, it seems promising and i'm thinking of trying it out.


----------



## SoCo4Fun (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll be running GHRP-6 by itself then CJC and GHRP together...no slin or gear.


----------



## Nowler (Aug 18, 2008)

SoCo4Fun said:


> I'll be running GHRP-6 by itself then CJC and GHRP together...no slin or gear.


You are aware that it's wise to add insulin and even better again to add juice with the insulin.

Whats your stats bro, age,weight,height?

Is there a particular reason your runnin the ghrp on it's own first?

Again,sorry for the questions but your the only person i know that's doing this and considering it's damn expensive for a 12week run of it i wanna see results first.

Hope it all go's well bro.


----------



## SoCo4Fun (Aug 15, 2008)

GHRP-6 is rediculously cheap...that's why I'm running it on it's own before I add in the CJC. I want to see how my body responds to it...just a little experiment. Also, I'm well aware of the benefits of adding in slin and gear but I want to run just these compounds to assess my body's reaction...Seeing as the compounds are so cheap I have no qualms about running them alone now and then down the road I can add in gear.

27 y/o

5'8"

194 lbs.


----------



## SoCo4Fun (Aug 15, 2008)

Nowler...I just found your thread on the other forum...

Have you ever ran slin? It's a very dangerous compound. Not something I'm looking to mess with again for a while if ever.


----------



## Nowler (Aug 18, 2008)

SoCo4Fun said:


> Nowler...I just found your thread on the other forum...
> 
> Have you ever ran slin? It's a very dangerous compound. Not something I'm looking to mess with again for a while if ever.


No i never ran insulin OR gear for that matter, just finished an ph cycle.

Insulin IS very dangerous if not done right and prolly should be left to some1 that knows exactly what there doing.

I'm still researching slin and i'm not sure if i'll add it to my cycle yet.

I agree that ghrp-6 is cheap but i find cjc expensive, its $75/80 per 2mg bottles, thats bout $1900 for 12weeks.

When are you running the cjc AND ghrp-6 bro?


----------



## SoCo4Fun (Aug 15, 2008)

The CJC will be added in Oct 1st...I'll be doing a burst at about 300mcgs ED per week for 3 weeks or so then down to a cruising dose of 100mcgs ED. After reading datbtrue's write up and talking with him I've decided this will be a good dosing schedule for my first run of this stuff.


----------



## Nowler (Aug 18, 2008)

SoCo4Fun said:


> The CJC will be added in Oct 1st...I'll be doing a burst at about 300mcgs ED per week for 3 weeks or so then down to a cruising dose of 100mcgs ED. After reading datbtrue's write up and talking with him I've decided this will be a good dosing schedule for my first run of this stuff.


Just over 2mg a week for the first 3 weeks????

Are you sure thats safe bro?

Are you gonna mix the cjc and the ghrp into the same shot or are you gonna shoot the cjc seperate, the reason i ask is coz cjc has a half life of 7/8 days so 2 shots a week would be plenty.

Datbtrue's thread was a great help to me, alot of quality info in there.


----------



## SoCo4Fun (Aug 15, 2008)

Same shot. Even though CJC has a longer half life to keep elevated levels in my system I will be shooting daily. From everything I read 2mg a week should be fine for shorter durations. Honestly, most of this info I've gotten from either Dat's threads or conversations with him. You should check out his threads over at AM.


----------



## Nowler (Aug 18, 2008)

SoCo4Fun said:


> Same shot. Even though CJC has a longer half life to keep elevated levels in my system I will be shooting daily. From everything I read 2mg a week should be fine for shorter durations. Honestly, most of this info I've gotten from either Dat's threads or conversations with him. You should check out his threads over at AM.


Well best of luck with it anyway pal and keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## SoCo4Fun (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks man. I'll definitely keep everyone updated.


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nowler said:


> I agree that ghrp-6 is cheap but i find cjc expensive, its $75/80 per 2mg bottles, thats bout $1900 for 12weeks.


the lab i get my mt2 from sells cjc-1295 and if i buy enough of it i can get it at around $55 a 2mg bottle, if anyone wants any and there is enough to make up the order (100 bottles) i can get it for them:thumb:

i get it cash on delivery as well from the lab so there is no risk of not getting it off them and losing money


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

I getCJC 1295 for $50 mg buying in bulk but from the states and there's always a worry that it's degraded by the time it gets to the UK. Mind you mine is at 98% purity which is as good as it gets.


----------



## Oggy7 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm running GHRP-6 at 300-500mgc per day and its only been 5 days since starting and I already feel leaner in my belly. Feels great to be on and sleeping well at night, can't wait to add in the CJC-1295 with DAC. I can get all this delivered for £47 quid for a months suply of both, that's 2, 5mg vials of GHRP-6 and 2, 2mg vials of CJC-1296 with DAC. Much cheaper than TASH IMO!


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

SoCo4Fun said:


> Thanks man. I'll definitely keep everyone updated.


and?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

and he started this thread 3 years ago lol.


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

I hate it when they say "i'll keep you updated" then never do.

Mars, how do you type sarcasm.


----------



## John Jo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi guys im looking to run ghrp6 with igf 1,it will be my first course of growth and i wondering what is the correct dosage and is a 7 week course long enough to see real gains ?

Im 34,6ft and 235 pounds


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

There is no growth in the list of things you're taking mate. You're probably best starting your own thread if you need to ask questions like that.


----------

